# Passmore Edwards Cottage Hospital, Liskeard, Cornwall, Sept '08



## lycos (Sep 16, 2008)

During the planning of a bit of a local 'road trip' we decided to take a better look at this site, glad we did as there was plenty to see...
History of the building can be found here -
http://www.passmoreedwards.org.uk/pages/history/Cornwall/Liskeard Hospital.htm
And plans for the site, here - 
http://www.passmoreedwards.org.uk/pages/Misc/GoTo/Liskeard planning.htm

Went with Scotty and Sarah, Scrub2000 and Underworld, thanks again everyone for a great day...






































































































Just a warning for anyone planning to go see for yourselves, the floors are collapsing in places, but the lino covers the holes, tread carefully!! ​


----------



## Underworld (Sep 16, 2008)

Good site. Some of my pictures






























Underworld


----------



## Scotty (Sep 16, 2008)

cracking day lads and a nice little site.
damn shame bout the morge.

i will see one.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 16, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Quality pic, very appropriate screen saver, nice one.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cracking day...... Couple from me:-










































:thumb!


----------



## Scotty (Sep 16, 2008)

i'd like to know what all that brown stuff is on the floor.

it looks like its been flooded out but it covers window sills as well.


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one guys.


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2008)

Good one all of you. Looks like a cool explore? Then again, I would say that seen as I love hospitals!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work peeps 

Looks like a proper good explore.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## vanburen (Sep 18, 2008)

Good stuff people.Mortuary ?


----------



## Scotty (Sep 18, 2008)

vanburen said:


> Good stuff people.Mortuary ?



yeah there is one buy entry is tight and we could not do it.

i was not happy, i will do a mortuary soon.
its must.


----------

